# [SOLVED] Loud fan noise



## Jcash

Hey, I currently have a Dell Dimension E521 desktop running windows vista. At times there is a loud fan noise that comes and goes. I believe its the CPU fan. Will someone please help me, I just want to know if I will need to replace it or can I just leave it like that. 

Thank you


----------



## nonamedsomebody

*Re: Loud fan noise*

It sounds to me like it is a temperature controlled fan if it spins up fast for a minute or so and back down. if you look at the connector does it have a 3pin plug? I believe 3pin is temperature controlled and 4pin is temp and rpm sensors.


----------



## Jcash

*Re: Loud fan noise*

Thanks for responding, but I checked the plug and its a 5pin plug. I had the computer for about a year now and the noise started couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Tumbleweed36

*Re: Loud fan noise*

How long since you took a can of compressed air and blew the dust bunnies out of those fans and heatsinks?


----------



## nonamedsomebody

*Re: Loud fan noise*

Haha that reminds me I need to go pickup a few cans. my fans are due for a "blowjob" lmao


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Loud fan noise*

at least its cheap
$6 or so and they last a while! 

your computer will be having fun!

OMG this is wrong


----------



## nonamedsomebody

*Re: Loud fan noise*



> at least its cheap
> $6 or so and they last a while!
> 
> Your computer will be having fun!
> 
> Omg this is wrong


lmao


----------



## Jcash

*Re: Loud fan noise*

Thanks a lot but the compressed air cans didn't work. So I just replaced the fan and it's running normal again..

Thanks a lot again for all that replied


----------



## Tumbleweed36

*Re: Loud fan noise*

Glad you got it sorted anyhow. Sometimes, drastic action is best and in this case, it worked out for you. Have a great week and don't be a stranger on the forum.

Addendum: Another benefit, you now have a dust free computer!:grin::grin:


----------



## nonamedsomebody

just make sure to go outside with the whole system or your just defeating the purpose of blowing the dust out it will just get sucked right back in.


----------

